# Aussie, must you really say G'day all the time? Are you trying to be funny?



## .   1

G'day forum,
I received this totally off topic response in WR and I am now wondering how many other people are irritated by my language use.

*Aussie, must you really say G'day all the time? Are you trying to be funny?
*
I wasn't trying to be irritating but this is what I obviously am to some and I was wondering how many are irritated by my use of G'day.

.,,


----------



## judkinsc

I like the Australian accent.  Maybe it annoys some people, but you'll never please everyone.  I wouldn't worry about it.  Just do what you feel like.


----------



## ireney

I personally like it. I would even use it myself if I could "back it up" by knowing more slang than I do from down under or could speak with an Aussie accent. 
 Even if I didn't however I don't see how or why a perfectly acceptable phonetic writing of "good day" which is a sort of "traditional" greeting in one of the English speaking countries can be seen as irritating.


----------



## Alicky

judkinsc said:


> I like the Australian accent. Maybe it annoys some people, but you'll never please everyone. I wouldn't worry about it. Just do what you feel like.


 
I agree. 
As a matter of fact I love it when people say or use expressions of their countries. They help to understand better the different ways the same language is used in differente countries.
To quote judkinsc (again): do what you feel like.


----------



## Hockey13

Please don't see this as an affront by Americans  . I've had only a limited interaction with Australia (since it's so far away), but I will reserve any judgment I might ever have for when I visit. That said, I completely respect your culture and hold the way you speak as a 100% valid variation of the English language, just like American English. G'day, friend.


----------



## LouisaB

I would be really disappointed if you stopped saying it. It makes all your posts sound friendly - thus possibly luring the reader into a potentially false sense of security..!!! 

Besides, the use of the American 'hi' is not just acceptable - the forum guidelines actually _encourage_ it. So why not the Australian greeting too?

Please go on saying it.

Louisa


----------



## cuchuflete

Robert,
If you were to stop saying G'day, I would worry that you had gone over to the dark side.  Just don't end your messages with "Ayuuuh", or I'll get you confused with some of my immediate neighbors, who often seem to be wearing eau d'fish.  

The day that only one form of English is acceptable will be a very boring day indeed.

Cheers, Mate!
c


----------



## maxiogee

I don't mind how anyone words their messages here - content is more important to me than form.
But, that said, I don't try to write colloquial pronunciation into my writing (except as an occasional 'aside') as it just seems wrong to me.


----------



## ElaineG

> I don't try to write colloquial pronunciation into my writing


 
Do you think that G'day is colloquial pronunciation or Australian English?  My limited exposure to Australians would have made me say the latter.

That's a question for another forum, I suppose.


----------



## Outsider

. said:


> G'day forum,
> I received this totally off topic response in WR and I am now wondering how many other people are irritated by my language use.
> 
> *Aussie, must you really say G'day all the time? Are you trying to be funny?
> *
> I wasn't trying to be irritating but this is what I obviously am to some and I was wondering how many are irritated by my use of G'day.
> 
> .,,


If it's something you always write at the start or at the end of your posts, be sure that I will quickly get used to it, and stop noticing it's even there.

In other words, it does not bother me one bit. 

But if someone else is bothered by it, my suggestion is that they send a polite private message to you.


----------



## zebedee

> Aussie, must you really say G'day all the time? Are you trying to be funny?


I would say that the person who said this has lead a rather sheltered life until now and has yet to familiarise him/herself with Australian culture.

Far from irritating, I find your use of G'day in your posts uniquely charming and polite.


----------



## panjandrum

G'day .,, 

Feel free.

Many of us have shared much with you for months.
None of us, as far as I know, have any problems with your friendly greeting.
All of us, as far as I know, appreciate a friendly greeting in the spirit it is offered.

If only we all took so much care.

Panj


----------



## Anatoli

"G'day" has long stopped being obscure Australian slang, since most people knows something about Australia and speak English, know that Aussies like to say g'day.

I live in Australia but I am not a native Australian, I actually noticed that Australians usually or rather not that often use g'day in an office enviornment or when speaking to a wider community.

I am not irritated at all but I think when using g'day on an international language forum, you want to highlight that you're Australian, which is fine with me but don't forget that a person whose English is less than perfect and they try to learn the standard English might get a bit confused.

I'd say, if it's your habit and you like it use it.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I haven`t really paid any attention to it so far. Why should it irritate anybody as long as it is not offensive? If you are frustrated with one particular nation you simply ignore them.


----------



## fenixpollo

Compared to other Australians I've met in person and collaborated with in online language forums, you don't say "g'day" very often. Sounds like the person in question was irritated with you about something else and was being petty.


----------



## Trina

Well cut me down and call me Shorty! 

I am amazed that someone would criticise a greeting. Surely a greeting is better than none at all? (however, I admit that about the only time I use a greeting in the forums is when I am starting a thread.)


> Do you think that G'day is colloquial pronunciation or Australian English?  My limited exposure to Australians would have made me say the latter.


Yes, the latter. I can't think of any other way one would spell it. 
(unless you add a gesture as well eg. G'day !)


----------



## timpeac

In immediate terms I agree with the positive noises above so won't repeat them. Out of interest, possum, did you ask the naysayer what their problem was with your characteristic greeting?


----------



## lablady

Greetings and salutations (translation: G'day  )

Of course you should keep the greeting. It's part of your culture and obviously part of your personality. These forums have been a learning experience for me and my education would not be complete without knowing how an Aussie greets his friends.

Definitely not irritating.


----------



## Nunty

I like it. Please don't stop!

I may even start beginning my posts with "peace and blessing", which has the double advantage of being the English translation of what we say in Hebrew _and_ an Franciscan greeting.


----------



## calembourde

Kia ora,



judkinsc said:


> I like the Australian accent.  Maybe it annoys some people


It annoys New Zealanders  

I don't mind if you write G'day though, as long as it is something you would really say in real life, not just an attempt to seem more Australian. The Australians I know don't say G'Day often so I thought it was mostly a stereotype, like Irish people saying, 'top of the morning to you'.


----------



## don maico

some of us say G'day as well and                    no worries


----------



## don maico

calembourde said:


> Kia ora,
> 
> 
> It annoys New Zealanders
> 
> I don't mind if you write G'day though, as long as it is something you would really say in real life, not just an attempt to seem more Australian. The Australians I know don't say G'Day often so I thought it was mostly a stereotype, like Irish people saying, 'top of the morning to you'.



i thought it was one and the same thing. Sound identical to me


----------



## almostfreebird

For me typical Australians are Paul Hogan, Steve Irwin(R.I.P.) and Mel Gibson. I like all of them.
I prefer Mel's way of speaking in "Mad Max" to "Lethal Weapon.

Answer to your question: no problem


----------



## Brioche

> For me typical Australians are Paul Hogan, Steve Irwin(R.I.P.) and Mel Gibson. I like all of them.
> I prefer Mel's way of speaking in "Mad Max" to "Lethal Weapon.


 
Actually, Steve Irwin was not typical. His was a rather exaggerated way of speaking. We don't go round saying "Crikey" all the time. 
Mel Gibson is an American, born in Peekskill, New York State. His father brought the family to Australia to prevent his sons' being drafted.



don maico said:


> i thought it was one and the same thing. Sound identical to me


 
Kiwis don't sound like Aussies to Aussies!
Although the accents are closer to each other to any other accent.

Australia and New Zealand are each others' largest tourist market, and we don't need visas to live and work on the other side of the Tasman Sea,
so we hear each other quite a lot

Australians know the difference between six, sex and sucks, and between pens, pins and puns.


----------



## Etcetera

. said:


> I wasn't trying to be irritating but this is what I obviously am to some and I was wondering how many are irritated by my use of G'day.


I like your use of this expression. I'm greatly inetersted in different varieties of English and, although I try to stick to British English, I'm always interested to know more about the way people speak English in different parts of the world.


----------



## Victoria32

calembourde said:


> Kia ora,
> 
> 
> It annoys New Zealanders
> 
> I don't mind if you write G'day though, as long as it is something you would really say in real life, not just an attempt to seem more Australian. The Australians I know don't say G'Day often so I thought it was mostly a stereotype, like Irish people saying, 'top of the morning to you'.


It doesn't annoy this New Zealander! (John Howard, now that's another matter...  )


VL


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

How dreadful!  Dots and Commas uses regionalisms!

Let's all move to Oxford, Paris and Madrid and learn to speak our respective languages properly, eh?


----------



## cuchuflete

Howdy!

Good thinking Chaska.  Let's not go all nucular over a word or two.



See yuh!


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Robert,

I like the way you greet us. It sounds so French!


----------



## GenJen54

Mod, and forera note:  We could also take a peek at the Word Reference Rules:


> Be polite. The use of "hello", “hi” and "thank you" is always welcome.


To that end, 

Hello, 
Hi,
Howdy, 
Hey y'all,
Aloha,
Bonjour, 
Buenos Dias,
Hola,
Ciao,
G'day.....

and the list goes on.  I would think that saying "G'day" is tantamount to saying "hi" or "hello" in my book, and as that is encouraged by the rules, then carry-on!

Regarless, I feel the point of this thread has been reached long ago, and in general, issues such as this are best dealt with via PM.  The thread is now closed.


----------



## LV4-26

Amazing! Maybe the person was trying to be funny?

Evenin' all


----------

